# Pont de Gard - beware



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

We've travelled home from Provence a couple of times a year since 2000 and have never seen the Pont de Gard. So this time, we thought it would be a great place for a lunchtime stop. No way!

On both sides of the river there are dense woods lining the road to the official car parks, so you can't have a free peep. At the car parks, the only option is to pay €15. For this you can stop all day but who'd want to?

Having an ACSI card, €15 was the most we had paid for weeks and that had included showers and electricity. As a matter of principle, we didn't stay but found it impossible to see the Pont looking backwards as we travelled north.

Have we missed a life-changing experience?

Any recommendations?

Brian


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

My son and I stopped off here in May, and were in two minds whether or not to pay up. Several cars were turning round at the entry barriers rather than do so. However, I'm glad to say we spent the money. It was a glorious day, and we spent several hours there, both exploring the Pont itself and sitting in the sun. We were there about 25 years ago, and it has changed a good deal - as you say, there's no quick peek and away. However, as one who is sceptical of the added value allegedly imparted by grandiose development schemes, and the Pont's was pretty splendid, for us the experience was much more enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Pont du Gard*

We stayed at a site 'Les Soresta' very near to the village and cycled up the left side of the river to Pont, we could walk over the top - took loads of photos and yes is was well worth seeing. In my photos and will bring back good memories for years to come. Never considered car parks!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We stopped off there in September last - a little pricey, but an amazing sight - we had 3-4 hours there and crossed the Pont and explored around the top. I know you can see places like Stonehenge or the Avenues at Carnac from the road, but all these places need money for their upkeep, so it has to come from somewhere. If you were on foot, or cycling it would be free; unfortunately vehicle access is not without its costs, including to the environment, so car parks and "facilities" have to be provided.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pont De Guard*

What a misery. 
This is one of the most fantastic Roman Sites in France and well worth the visit and stopover for with Chateuneuf close by.
We camped in Avignon (brilliant) and rode our little motorbike to the Pont. So insignificant no charge.
I would have thought it well worth the £15.

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Pont De Guard*



pneumatician said:


> I would have thought it well worth the £15.
> 
> Steve


€15, not £15, even better value :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Having an ACSI card, €15 was the most we had paid for weeks and that had included showers and electricity


So having saved all that cash by using an ACSI card, all the more reason to shell out 15 euros for a great experience??


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We were passing in 2009 and thought we'd just take a look. Had there been a smaller charge for an half an hour or so we would have gladly paid, but on a wet and blustery day when our time was very limited the charge of €15 was too much.
Our son and family went later in the year and stayed half a day or so and yes that was good value and they really enjoyed it.
We shall hopefully get the chance to go again and see it properly,
lala


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Pont de Gard*

We first went years ago when it was free and you could walk across the top - terrifying - or walk through the actual aquaduct with the occasional peep outside. Now that needs to be arranged.
We called again last year and well worth it. What an amazing structure it is.
Just over £6.00 each is not that bad surely?

Bob


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> As a matter of principle, we didn't stay but found it impossible to see the Pont looking backwards as we travelled north.
> 
> Have we missed a life-changing experience?


YES


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We visited on a very warm April day and it was one of the highlights of our holiday. We payed the parking charge, and really enjoyed the few hours we spent there. It is more impressive in reality than any pictures ever show. The river is lovely too, with facilities for swimming, canoeing and picnics and plenty of pleasant walking. 

Do it the next time. Bring your packed lunch and it will make up for the cost.

Ca


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you for the constructive replies.

Pard's comments about cars turning round rather than paying, suggest that others were disappointed at the end of that long narrow entrance road. 

I admit to being a misery with regard to theme parks but from most of the views expressed it seems that, in the case of this one, a visit is a "must".

According to their website, the €15 is for the "family formula" which "has been specially designed to meet the requirements of visitors with children." Their website also indicates that they have added several features over the past few years. Hopefully before long there will be a "fun educational experience" for motorhomers.

Next time we will allow enough time to do the place justice and I am sure it will be great. I shall, however, use Ambegayo's suggestion of Camping de la Sousta, which would have cost €17 (for the night).

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We "called in" on our journey between camp stops in June and wished we could have had time to spend a whole day there. Worth noting that E15 is per vehicle with as many people as can be squashed in, not worth it probably if you're alone but excellent value if you are a family of 6! We thought it was expensive on driving into the car park but having gone off route to get there didn['t feel like turning round. However, it was well worth the money, and would have been even more so if we had been able to have a leisurely day there.

Mrs D


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for an empathetic reply Mrs D.

You confirm that the place is not really suitable for "calling in" and a visit needs to be planned. The forum is useful for providing facts in advance and I feel that my topic has had a positive effect in helping avoid wasting time.

Incidentally, hoping I am not being presumptuous, getting the € symbol is simply ctrl+alt+4.

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks, Provencal, for the euro instructions - I knew it was a combination but use it so irregularly I can never remember when I need it :roll: 

We spent about an hour at Pont de Gard and wished it could have been 8 hours. Still, the €15 was well worth it. Recommend a visit next time you are that way, preferably on a sunny day when you are in no rush :!: 

Mrs D


----------

